# Besuch am Teich vom Fischreiher



## RainerSchm (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hatte gestern Morgen Besuch am Teich: Ein __ Fischreiher stolzierte über die Brücke am Schwimmteich. 



 

Ich finde, das ist ein schönes Tier. Viel größer, als ich es von Bildern her gedacht hätte. Klar, wird er auch meinen Fischteich besuchen kommen und angeln gehen, aber das ist eben der Lauf der Natur. Deswegen habe ich nur ganz "normale" und günstige Fische im Teich, dann hat jeder was davon  

Wäre doch wirklich schade, wenn man sich ärgern müsste, wenn so ein schöner Vogel im Garten landet (schon klar, da gibt es auch andere Meinungen )

Hoffe, ich komme beim nächsten Mal noch näher mit meiner Kamera an ihn ran. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

Hallo Rainer,

schöner Vogel hin, schöner Vogel her, du weißt aber schon das er dann zu 99% immer wieder kommen wird, bis der Teich leer gefischt ist..................


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

So oder so auf jeden Fall ein tolles Foto


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

@Uwe
Hatte Glück, dass der __ Reiher so lange gewartet hatte, bis ich die Kamera bereit hatte 

@Olaf
Ich denke, ein paar hat er (und / oder auch Katzen) schon im Frühjahr gefischt. Ich schreib Euch dann kurz vor Winter, wie viel Fisch'chen noch übrig geblieben sind. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

Servus Rainer

Sehr gelungenes Foto .... es sind sehr schöne stattliche Vögel 

Konnte sie nur immer über mich hinweg fliegend ablichten ..... die sind sehr scheu ... ließen mich nie näher ran ....

Vielleicht hast ja Glück .... eine Tarnung hilft auf alle Fälle 

Und ...
das finde ich sehr Tierlieb, daß du Ihn nicht gleich verscheuchst .... er hat ja keine Ahnung was uns Menschen die Fische wert sind ... Er geht nur seinem Trieb der Nahrungsaufnahme nach .....

Bist ein wahrer Naturfreund 

@ Olaf: Siehe es so .... ein hungriger __ Reiher weniger, der Dir eventuell den ein oder anderen Koi weg frisst ...



> du weißt aber schon das er dann zu 99% immer wieder kommen wird, bis der Teich leer gefischt ist..................


Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen ..... so lange es sich bei den Fischen um so vermehrungsfreudige, wie Goldfische handelt  ..... das 1% reicht um den Teich wieder Leben einzuhauchen ....

Bei Koi um einige hundert Euro würde ich vielleicht auch vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen


----------



## Dilmun (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

Wow!   

Der ist aber schön. 
Bei uns fliegt er auch manchmal. Aber die Teichbesitzer sind nicht so tolerant. 
Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Ich find's schön, dass du ihn nicht verjagst.


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

Hallo Rainer,
schön, daß du dich nicht ärgerst, wenn der __ Reiher deine Fische frisst. Ich will nur hoffen, das du auch so ruhig bleibst, wenn er deine Teichfolie mit seinem Schnabel perforiert hat.


----------



## RainerSchm (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

Hallo Claus,

der kluge Teichbauer sorgt vor 

Für den Fall und auch wegen meinem Hund habe ich meine Teiche (Schwimm- als auch Fischteich) mit Verbundmatte von Naturagart ausgelegt und vermörtelt. Da kommt kein Schnabel durch. 

Aber dennoch danke für den Hinweis, der sollte auf jeden Fall bei jedem Fischteich beachtet werden. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

Hallo Rainer,
supi, das ist dann ja perfekt abgesichert. Haben aber leider die wenigsten. Dann wünsche ich dir und deinem Hund noch viel Spaß mit dem Teich.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Besuch am Teich vom  Fischreiher*

Servus Claus

[OT]Schön das du wieder aktiver bist 

Wie geht es deinem Teich ... zeig uns mal wie er jetzt aussieht :beten

Hoffe du bleibst uns so erhalten [/OT]


----------

